# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or Fake- Test Propionate - Testolic Thailand

## krahul3

Hi Boys and girls,
Here is another stuff that i got hold of recently, do you think its real of fake.

Cheers

----------


## snowman

Bro... never seen it but IF its not fake it under ground... take a good look at the labels ; it overlaps, lopsided ; IF it made by a real manufacture/company those labels would be perfect ( not over laping and straight)

----------


## dec11

ive used testolic, its HG prop but my labels werent lopsided, someone else posted up pics of testolics with loppy labels awhile back. i rem tht there was a very strong smell from mine

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

Dude I just picked up a vial from CVS and it looked like a first grader put the label on.....:-)

----------


## krahul3

> Dude I just picked up a vial from CVS and it looked like a first grader put the label on.....:-)


Sorry but what's CVS and do you think mine is real or fake?

----------


## krahul3

> ive used testolic, its HG prop but my labels werent lopsided, someone else posted up pics of testolics with loppy labels awhile back. i rem tht there was a very strong smell from mine


Mine got a strong smell too, and smell is bit off ( not a nice smell), also the inj hurts the second day onwards, all these signs indicating its real. but the strength gain is not that great but i am just taking 1 amp/EOD

----------


## Flacco

They look good to me. You gotta remember that its product from Thailand. Everything is crooked in thailand from the Cops to the Construction lol. Those are 100 mg in every 2ml amp. So you're only getting 100mgs in each amp you shoot. They do smell strong. And the consistency is more watery than your average Oil Based from whatever type of alcohol (or whatever) they use for it.

----------


## dec11

> Mine got a strong smell too, and smell is bit off ( not a nice smell), also the inj hurts the second day onwards, all these signs indicating its real. but the strength gain is not that great but i am just taking 1 amp/EOD


sounds good to go then, how long are you on it? 350mg pw isnt a huge dose

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Sorry but what's CVS and do you think mine is real or fake?


CVS is a pharmacy, so he was pointing out that real stuff has crooked labels sometimes as well. I don't think he took a stand on whether it was real or not, just saying that crooked labels doesn't automatically mean fake.

----------


## SlimJoe

They look good to me

----------


## crazy_rocks

> CVS is a pharmacy, so he was pointing out that real stuff has crooked labels sometimes as well. I don't think he took a stand on whether it was real or not, just saying that crooked labels doesn't automatically mean fake.


thats true. dude at work is one hrt and his test from pfizer sometimes have crooked labels

----------


## X83

I'd use them, they appear to be good to go.

----------


## dumblucky2000

lables dont mean crap

----------


## nilrac

Testolic is a well known Thai brand. It's great gear. It's technically HG, however it's not a legitimate pharmaceutical like B/S Testoviron for example. Same goes for Cypionax and other gear out of Thailand, not legit pharma, but it's gtg.

----------

